# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Mirë se vini në sofrën e Librazhdit!

## Besoja

Jam nga Prrenjasi por dua te komunikoj me gjithe patriotet e mi librazhdas te cilet deri tani nuk jane bere te gjalle ketu ne forum.
Librazhdi eshte nje vend i bukur,me pyje te shumte qe zene afersisht shtatedhjete perqind te siperfaqes se tij.
Ka njerez te mrekullueshem.
Por ka edhe lumin shkumbin qe i kalon fare prane.
Per te tjera,ftoj te shkruajne patriotet e mi librazhdas.

----------


## Brari

ato klubet nen ahishtet e breg lumit.. a jan akoma ne librazhd?

pash njeher ca kalamaj librazhdas qe kridheshin me kok ne lum..po skish as shum thelle aty..
cfar guximi..
po peshk a ka kund lumi shkumbin?
po derra te eger a ka mbet ndoj  tuf kund neper male?
kam taku i her nji taksiste librazhdase.. burrnesh ishte.. 
dikur behej xhiro mbremjeve ne librazhd..
a vazhdon?


urime librazhdasve.. quksa-sve e prenjas-ve..

----------


## KUJTIM CAMI

Bravo Beso qe hape nje teme per te gjithe Librazhdiotet.
Te nderuar lexues te kesaj teme Librazhdi pervec bukurive natyrore edhe Beso e thote me lart qe ka njerez te mire.Librazhdi ka nxierre figura te shquara si:- Moisi Golemi, Halit Bej BERZESHTA...... e me qe jemi tek Berzeshta s`mund te rri pa permendur dy  martiret e demokracise djemte e Berzeshtes GENC LEKA, VILSON BLLOSHMI poete qe u pushkatuan nga diktatura. Moisi Golemi krahu  i te madhit Skenderbe. Halit Berzashta nje patriot i madh, Naim Frasheri ne nje leter i shkruante ..."I NDERUAR HALIT BEJ BABA TE FALEM E TE GEZONEM PER SHKOLLEN SHQIPE QE KE HAPUR NE BERZESHTE........" Ndersa per poetet martire nuk mund te flas dot une sepse flet vete poezia e tyre. kerkoni dhe i gjeni e pasta thoni dhe ju mendimin tuaj per keta dy margaritare te keputur barbarisht nga komunizmi.
Faleminderit BESO.

----------


## Besoja

Pershendetje brari!
Te falenderoj qe vizituat sofren e Librazhdit.
Peshk ka pak.
Derra ka sa te duash...
Xhiro vazhdon akoma me te njejtin ritem.
Te falenderoj edhe nje here.

----------


## projekti21_dk

> Jam nga Prrenjasi por dua te komunikoj me gjithe patriotet e mi librazhdas te cilet deri tani nuk jane bere te gjalle ketu ne forum.
> Librazhdi eshte nje vend i bukur,me pyje te shumte qe zene afersisht shtatedhjete perqind te siperfaqes se tij.
> Ka njerez te mrekullueshem.
> Por ka edhe lumin shkumbin qe i kalon fare prane.
> Per te tjera,ftoj te shkruajne patriotet e mi librazhdas.


Beso, ju përshëndes të gjithëve sipas zanatit:

_Urim me një ndërrimor, me rastin e ndërrimit të moteve_

*DU*-a *YJE* që shndrijnë,
Dua - hënën kur rrezon,
Dua - fëmijën, çiltërsinë…
Dua - gjithça që gazmon.

Dua - në arat bukatore,
Një pash t’rritet bereqeti.
Dua - vogëlushja Vitore,
T’kthej n’ Kosovë nga kurbeti.

Dua - popullin tim të pa halle,
të mbretërojë toleranca – mirëkuptimi,
të këndojmë bashkë- të hedhim valle,
*TRINË, NË NARTË VIE GËZIMI.*

Një përshëndetje të veçantë për KUJTIMIN.


Përshëndet, Gi de Masha, Danimarkë

----------


## projekti21_dk

> Bravo Beso qe hape nje teme per te gjithe Librazhdiotet.
> Te nderuar lexues te kesaj teme Librazhdi pervec bukurive natyrore edhe Beso e thote me lart qe ka njerez te mire.Librazhdi ka nxierre figura te shquara si:- Moisi Golemi, Halit Bej BERZESHTA...... e me qe jemi tek Berzeshta s`mund te rri pa permendur dy  martiret e demokracise djemte e Berzeshtes GENC LEKA, VILSON BLLOSHMI poete qe u pushkatuan nga diktatura. Moisi Golemi krahu  i te madhit Skenderbe. Halit Berzashta nje patriot i madh, Naim Frasheri ne nje leter i shkruante ..."I NDERUAR HALIT BEJ BABA TE FALEM E TE GEZONEM PER SHKOLLEN SHQIPE QE KE HAPUR NE BERZESHTE........" Ndersa per poetet martire nuk mund te flas dot une sepse flet vete poezia e tyre. kerkoni dhe i gjeni e pasta thoni dhe ju mendimin tuaj per keta dy margaritare te keputur barbarisht nga komunizmi.
> Faleminderit BESO.



Mos ma harro Pishkashin, o Kujtim vëllai!

----------


## Beran

Kam shumë shokë nga Librazhdi , janë shum djem të mirë , kan punuar në fshatin tim , mbi 20 veta , dhe cdo verë vinë këtu.

Përshëndes Fredin nga Librazhdi , është tepër djal i mirë.

----------


## Besoja

Pershendetje Beran!
Mire se erdhe ne sofren tone!
Librazhdi ka vertet njerez te mrekullueshem.
Ate Fredin nuk e njoh ndaj nuk i bej dot te fala.ahahahahaha
Te uroj gjithe te mirat!

----------


## Besoja

Mire se erdhe ademgash!
Ju falenderoj qe vizitoni faqen e Librazhdit.
Qofsh mire por nuk na bere urim per vitin e ri vec ne qofte se e ke te fshehur ne anagram.......
Te pershendet edhe Kujtimi ne menyre te vecante.eheheheh.....uhuhuhuh....uffffffffffffffff  f

----------


## Astrit Kosturi

> Jam nga Prrenjasi por dua te komunikoj me gjithe patriotet e mi librazhdas te cilet deri tani nuk jane bere te gjalle ketu ne forum.
> Librazhdi eshte nje vend i bukur,me pyje te shumte qe zene afersisht shtatedhjete perqind te siperfaqes se tij.
> Ka njerez te mrekullueshem.
> Por ka edhe lumin shkumbin qe i kalon fare prane.
> Per te tjera,ftoj te shkruajne patriotet e mi librazhdas.




Miku im Beso!

Eshte kenaqesi te ulesh ne ate sofer bujare, me ata njerez zemermire. Jo vetem, qe kam shume miq nga librazhdi, por edhe e kam prekur dashurine dhe bujarine e tyre te madhe.
Vertete, kerkon te komunikosh me patriotet e tu, por s'ke ç'i ben kur ka dhe shume te tjere qe ndjehen mire me njerez si Ju!
Me kete rast, pershendes gjithe miqte dhe dashamiresit e ketij qyteti te vogel, por njekohesisht te bukur.

Urimet me te mira Besim!

----------


## pranvera bica

Pershendetje shoku im i mire e i dashur.PO ku ka si Librazhdi im osa fort te dua buze shkumbinit je ndertuar .Kemi kaluar kohen me te bukur qe ka njeriu ne jete moshen e adoleshences ,shkollen e mesme, me ata njerez te mrekullueshem te cilet na dhane mundesine te zgjidhnim cka ata kishin me te miren.Beso po dhe qyteti yne i vogel eshte shume romantik,me tradita te bukura e qe na beri keta qe jemi.ky shoku jot spo me le rehat se  spiu kafe tek lokali yt te djele se ti nuk ishe te puthim me mall nga Korca Vera pellumbi

----------


## Besoja

Përshëndetje shoqja ime Vera!
Të uroj gjithë të mirat!
Prrenjsi ynë i vogël.Ashtu si thua ti.Kaluam pjesën më të bukur të jetës.
Qofsh mirë dhe të fala bashkëshortit.

----------


## Besoja

Astrit!
Mirë se erdhe në sofrën tonë edhe pse ndoshta e vogël por shumë bujare.
Të uroj gjithë të mirat!

----------


## pranvera bica

Fare prane Librazhdit eshte edhe nje qytet pak me i vogel se ai icili quhet Prrenjes.Ka qene nje qytet shume simpatik, me nje bukuri natyrore sa te eger aq edhe te bukur.Aty jetonin shume njerez 'Jabanxhinj' nga te gjithe rrethet dhe peshen kryesore e zinte rrethi i Korces.Jetonin edhe vendalinjte te cilet ishin mjeshtra te vertete ne shume fusha.Ishin puntore te kualifikuar te minjeres se famshme te Pishkashit,minjere kjo e Hekur-Nikelit ecila eksportohej ne vendet e Europes dhe pos kesaj keta njerez mbanin familjet me buke.Gje e vecante e vendalinjve eshte se ata ishin edhe guzhinjere shume te mire.Aty kontribuonin shume inxhinjere,mjeke,mesues te nderuar te cilet jepnin maksimumin e dijeve te tyre per shkollimin dhe emancipimin e kesaj treve.E vecanta e kesaj zone ishte vallja tradicionale e Rrajces e cila mori vendin e pare ne nje festival organizuar ne Moske.E kush e lexon kete shkrim modest,ju lutem shkruani per kete zone se ka njerez shume fisnike e zemerbardhe PRANVERA

----------


## CERMENIKASI

Erdha ne kete sofer me u pershendet me Librazhdasit por siç duket s'paska njeri ketu?apo gabim jam???

----------


## Besoja

> Erdha ne kete sofer me u pershendet me Librazhdasit por siç duket s'paska njeri ketu?apo gabim jam???


Pershendetje Cermenikasi!
Eshte e vertete qe pak fare jane ne forum nga Librazhdi apo Perrnjasi.Po edhe ne pak qe jemi,nuk jemi aktive...!!!
Te uroj gjithe te mirat!

----------


## kriko-38

O beso erdha te pershendes ty dhe te gjith
librazhdasit kalofshi nje dit te mbar.

----------


## Besoja

> O beso erdha te pershendes ty dhe te gjith
> librazhdasit kalofshi nje dit te mbar.


Flm shume kriko-38!
Edhe sofra jone ju uron juve gjithe te mirat!
Kalofsh nje dite te bukur!

----------


## CERMENIKASI

> Pershendetje Cermenikasi!
> Eshte e vertete qe pak fare jane ne forum nga Librazhdi apo Perrnjasi.Po edhe ne pak qe jemi,nuk jemi aktive...!!!
> Te uroj gjithe te mirat!


Pershendetje prej meje Beso
Mu rahatu' shpirti tashti qe u pergjegje ti se m'shkoj mendja ku paskan shku' Librazhdasit qe s'duken te gjalle!!!! :buzeqeshje:

----------


## pranvera bica

> Pershendetje prej meje Beso
> Mu rahatu' shpirti tashti qe u pergjegje ti se m'shkoj mendja ku paskan shku' Librazhdasit qe s'duken te gjalle!!!!



Cermenikas!Ne vertet jemi larguar nga ai rreth se jeta keshtu e ka po jo se e kemi harruar ate zone aq bujare dhe mikpritese qe na mesoi te hedhim hapat tone te sigurt ne jete...te pershendes edhe ty Cermenikas se Cermenika ka popull shume trim e zemer bardhe!Mirese erdhe ne kete sofer te vogel por bujare... :buzeqeshje:

----------

